# Hello Everyone



## Grinch (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm Grinch and I am a part time writer of sorts.  Back when I was in High School I wrote a bunch of things I like to call poetry.  A lot of it is horrible but in the mix is some really good stuff, well at least I think so.  I hadn't written anything in about 10 years and recently wrote a couple of short stories, I may post them here for some feedback.  The main reason I joined is after writing my second short I was hit with an idea that has novel material written all over it.  I know nothing of writing a novel but have read many (huge Stephen King fan).  So I plan on reading through some posts here and hopefully get some ideas and tips.

Hope to be a long time member.


----------



## Nickie (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi there Grinch, and welcome to Writing Forums!


Nickie


----------



## Shinn (Sep 26, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to Writing Forums, Grinch! 

~ Shinn


----------



## Baron (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Hawke (Sep 27, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forums, Grinch. Enjoy!


----------

